# Game Prediction......Vs Indiana Pacers



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I think by now everyone knows how to play this game,, just predict the final score, and predict who will get the highest amount of points, rebounds and assists for the Mavs,,

Scoring system:

Points in game;

Spot on for both teams - 5 points scored
Spot on for one team, but within 5 of the other - 3 points scored
Within 5 of both teams - 2 points scored
Within 5 of only 1 team - 1 point scored

Leading scorer, assists, rebounds;

Selecting the right player - 2 points scored
Spot on with points, rebounds, or assists - 3 points scored for each
Within 3 of points - 2 points scored
Within 3 of rebounds - 2 points scored
Within 2 of assists - 2 points scored

You are only predicting the leading stat getters for Dallas not the whole match..... You have to submit your prediction 5 minutes before the match......No editing during the game........This is just like the game in the Predicition Game in the Nuggets forum,,, same rules apply....Congratulations to the 2 people who won the previous prediction game, Melo4life


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

1)Teams
Indiana-97
Dallas-106

2)Leaders
Points-Dirk 28 points
Rebounds-Dirk 13 Rebounds
Assists)Jet 7 assists


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dal-96
Ind-91

Scorer-Dirk 37
Rebounds- Damp 14
Assist- Terry 6


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Dal-101
Ind-91


Scorer: Howard 30
Rebounds: Howard 11
Assists: Jet 9


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

1)Teams
Indiana-103
Dallas-99

2)Leaders
Points-Dirk 23 points
Rebounds-Howard 9 Rebounds
Assists)Terry 8 assists


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Auggie said:


> 1)Teams
> Indiana-103
> Dallas-99
> 
> ...


I like your thinking. Different is good, but it doesn't always pay off. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Dal-96
> Ind-91
> 
> Scorer-Dirk 37
> ...


I think this score is probably most realistic.

I'd go with:

DAL 97
IND 90
(3 possession game)

Score - Howard 27
Rebound - Dampier 11
Assist - Harris 6

Dallas will be on the 1st of b2b games, with the 2nd game in San Antonio. This is a tough game followed by an even tougher AWAY game. I think Dirk's playing time will be cut a little shorter since: 1) AJ wants to rest him; 2) Cro might want some playing time against his former team.

JHo shines tonight. :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Scoring)* Terry-26
*Rebounds)* Dampier-12
*Assists) *Harris-7

Upset anyone?

I hope not, but looking past them will be Avery's enemy as the Showdown looms tomorrow night. Otherwise, look for the Mavs to be on guard against the oversight, and take control early and cruise to their 12th in a row.

Mavs 106
Pacers 88


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Scoring - *Dirk 29
*Rebounds -* Dirk 12
*Assists -* Harris 6

*Mavs *103
*Pacers *90


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Points - JHo 26
Rebounds - Dirk 14
Assists - Dirk 5

Mavs 92
Pacers 91


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Points - JHo 26
> Rebounds - Dirk 14
> *Assists - Dirk 5*
> 
> ...


ummm... I hope you are dead wrong about the assist number. If Dirk can lead in team assist with 5, we are in for a looooooong night.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> ummm... I hope you are dead wrong about the assist number. If Dirk can lead in team assist with 5, we are in for a looooooong night.


I'm not very optimistic about this game, just a feeling :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I'm not very optimistic about this game, just a feeling :whoknows:


Hope it's just gas. :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dal-106
Ind-89

Scorer-Dirk 34
Rebounds- Dirk 11
Assist- Harris 7


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Dallas 92
Indiana 85

Scorer ~ Jason 28
Rebounder ~ Dirk 12
Assists ~ Jason 6


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Edwardcyh-13 points
xray-9 points
Husstla-9 points
The Future7-8 points
Auggie-7 points
Drgnsmke1-7 points
melo4life-6 points
Jet-6 points


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You forgot me :no:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> You forgot me :no:


That's because you picked Dirk to dish out most assists! :joke:

I am not sure how it's calculated exactly, but I think you got 7 or 8 points.

I am sure melo will make sure your score is calculated.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I only missed Terry's output by 25 points. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I only missed Terry's output by 25 points. :biggrin:


LOL... I heard on AJ's postgame show. AJ said that Terry is not in his "doghouse because he is not old enough to have a doghouse," but "Terry's in a room that he doesn't like."

Of course, AJ continues to brag about Devean George's development, who by the way was the "star of the game."

George also logged 30+ minutes of play off the bench....

:cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

JET was ice cold on both ends of the court...pretty sure he only saw about 19 mins of PT. George however is playing great ball right now, this is the guy I was excited about the Mvas picking up. 

The lineup with Harris, George, Howard, Dirk, Damp is a surprisingly good defensive lineup.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> The lineup with Harris, George, Howard, Dirk, Damp is a surprisingly good defensive lineup.


Dirk gets in there and scraps with the rest of the guys in that lineup; I agree, it works.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... I heard on AJ's postgame show. AJ said that Terry is not in his "doghouse because he is not old enough to have a doghouse," but "Terry's in a room that he doesn't like."
> 
> Of course, AJ continues to brag about Devean George's development, who by the way was the "star of the game."
> 
> ...


Devean played great...I was watching the game thinking "why did L.A. let him go?"


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Devean played great...I was watching the game thinking "why did L.A. let him go?"


There are quite a few Lakers fan on bbf.com who were glad to see George go....

:whoknows:

The only thing I could say was, "Dallas thanks you for George!" :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> There are quite a few Lakers fan on bbf.com who were glad to see George go....
> 
> :whoknows:
> 
> The only thing I could say was, "Dallas thanks you for George!" :biggrin:


Bush ?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Does Ninja get no points? 


Ninjatune said:


> *Scoring - *Dirk 29
> *Rebounds -* Dirk 12
> *Assists -* Harris 6
> 
> ...


*Actual #'s*
Scoring - Howard 25
Rebounds - Howard 11
Assists - Harris 5

Mavs - 100
Pacers - 91

I should get at least 4 points or so..... or I could be way off.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Does Ninja get no points?
> 
> I should get at least 4 points or so..... or I could be way off.


I think you have 8 points...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Bush ?


Don't make me start cracking "yo mama" jokes...

:biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Don't make me start cracking "yo mama" jokes...
> 
> :biggrin:


:bananallama:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah so srry guys i forgot i wasnt feeling 100% but ninja you got 8 points, croco you got 10 points,, srry guys


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I STILL WON! :yay:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

good work buddy:clap2: i might not be able to do the predictions next week cause i am going away but i can do it for the spurs game today,, if you guys want to do it next week, someone will have to fill in for me until i get back which is thursday


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

melo4life said:


> good work buddy:clap2: i might not be able to do the predictions next week cause i am going away but i can do it for the spurs game today,, if you guys want to do it next week, someone will have to fill in for me until i get back which is thursday


Sure. We'll gladly help out. :cheers:


----------

